# Weird feelings after BFN period



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello ladies, I had a BFN after our second ICSI on Sunday (great day for it huh!).  I started spotting on Friday and all of the symptoms that you have in your head are definitely going to be a BFP were pretty much gone.  I knew that was it really.

I talked to our clinic on Friday and they advised me to test again on Sunday and carry on with the clexane and progesterone until I knew for sure then.  It was a definite BFN (and again on Monday) so I stopped the meds.  Since Friday, I've had a period, it got red but it was still light.  I always have light periods, particularly in the last couple of years, but I thought that this one would have been heavier after all of the meds.  It didn't feel quite enough.
  
It sort of stopped yesterday, with just a little spotting now.  The weird thing is that I had incredibly strong cramps last night, effectively after my period had ended.  The sort that make you regularly wince.  They've been less today but still there and with funny tingly feelings around my uterus.

Has anyone had this after their period?  I talked to the clinic on Monday and they said that progesterone does funny things and not to worry.  I stopped this on Sunday morning, so maybe it is just leaving my system? x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly, sorry for your BFN  

My last progesterone was via a gestone injection on Thursday evening and I didn't bleed proper full flow til yesterday afternoon (Monday), even though I'd been spotting a bit since last Tuesday.  I always get a bad headache when I come off the progesterone and I had it all weekend.  I knew I would start to bleed properly when the headache finally wore off.  I do think it takes a while to leave your system.

Mine is typically pretty heavy after BFN but I'm sure your clinic's right in that the progesterone can do weird things.

Sorry that wasn't much help really. x


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry you are going through this, I really am. You poor thing, I hope your cramps are not too bad.
If they do get worse, please go for a scan to be on the safe side. Sometimes an ectopic does not show on a HPT, I only learned that on here recently!  so be mindful of this and if you are in any pain, just err on the side of caution.
I am truly sorry to say such a thing to you at this heartbreaking time. I hope you feel ok soon pet x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Bethlehem and Bumble.  It's not even easy & stress free after a BFN is it!  You are both so kind.

I don't think that it is anything really, I'm pretty sure that it isn't ectopic, it just feels a bit weird.  I thought that it would be over when my period was but maybe you're right and maybe it hasn't really arrived yet and is just some strange prolonged spotting before hand.

I sort of hope so in a funny way, I'd love to know that I would be able to still have a heavy period! xxx


----------

